
Kiwi Browser: Chromium fork for Android with desktop extension support - exikyut
https://kiwibrowser.com
======
exikyut
I just discovered this (while looking for ways to do some local integration,
and wishing for the 10e9999th time I could use extensions). Was very surprised
to find it.

It seems quite new (the website's about page is broken, for example). I'm
dumping it here to see what HN thinks of it.

Potentially interesting/relevant links:

\-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiwibrowse...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiwibrowser.browser)

\-
[https://github.com/kiwibrowser/android](https://github.com/kiwibrowser/android)

The main (current?) caveat with the extension support is that you have to
manually download and poke .crx files (or unpacked extensions) in manually.
Haven't verified, but I fully expect you could probably cp -rv extension
directories from your desktop Chrome profile directly to your device. You'd
need to sort out some kind of manual sync process though, since this of course
wouldn't autoupdate.

No idea about future directions. As with all new things I'd say I'm fairly
curious what sort of longevity/stamina this puts out long term.

